# VPN (PPTP) issues

## Frayday

Hey all,

I have been trying to setup a VPN from home to my office server with little success so far.   :Sad: 

I patched the kernel to support mppe and I know my firewall is not blocking the traffic (i patched it to support VPN Masquerading and tested out with my windows box which connects just fine).

So lsmod will display...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ppp_async               7008   0  (autoclean)
> 
> ppp_mppe               20696   0  (unused)
> ...

 

am i missing any modules ?

After patching and installing the kernel, i merger pptpclient and tried two ways to get it to connect:

1) Using pptp-command

2) Running pppd 

my /etc/ppp/options looks like:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> debug
> 
> name <loginid>
> ...

 

my /etc/ppp/pap-secrets looks like

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <user> <server> <password>
> 
> 

 

my /etc/ppp/chap-secrets looks like

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <domain\\user> <PPTP> <password>
> 
> <PPTP> <domain\\user> <password>
> ...

 

my /etc/ppp/options.pptp looks like

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lock noauth nobsdcomp nodeflate mppe-40
> 
> mppe-128 mppe-stateless mtu 1000 mru 1000 debug
> ...

 

my tunnel created with pptp-command looks like...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # PPTP Tunnel configuration for tunnel ReturnPath
> 
> # Server IP: 1.2.3.4
> ...

 

my tunnel to use with pppd looks like ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pty "pptp 1.2.3.4 --nolaunchpppd"
> 
> name domain\\username
> ...

 

now when i run...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pptp-command start 
> 
> 

 

all i can see in /var/log/everything/current is...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jan  8 11:11:21 [pptp] log[pptp_dispatch_ctrl_packet:pptp_ctrl.c:580]: Client connection established.
> 
> Jan  8 11:11:21 [pptp] log[pptp_dispatch_ctrl_packet:pptp_ctrl.c:668]: PPTP_OUT_CALL_RPLY received for non-existant call.
> ...

 

and then pptp-command gets back to me with

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ERROR!  Connection timed out.
> 
> 

 

 :Sad: 

if i use  *Quote:*   

>  pppd call tunnel 

  i get this ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jan  8 11:07:45 [pppd] pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0
> 
> Jan  8 11:07:45 [pppd] Using interface ppp0
> ...

 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

What am i missing? or what am i doing wrong? I never see a ppp0 device created  :Sad: 

Any hints/help would be very very welcome  :Smile: 

Thanks in advance,

David

----------

## Frayday

if i run 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pppd call tunnel debug nodetach
> 
> 

 

i get ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> using channel 17
> 
> Using interface ppp0
> ...

 

any ideas?? 

Thank u in advance !

David

----------

## Frayday

I obtained this information from my windows 2000 box (behind the same  firewall):

Once the connection has been established :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Server type    PPP
> 
> Transports      TCP/IP
> ...

 

I don't know if this helps ...    :Question: 

Thanks,

David

----------

